# Which tattoo-er to get?



## cindyg (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking to get a tattoo system, and would like some opinions please on which is better and why.  Nigerian Dwarf goats so it will go in the ear.  Tks.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

We have one from Jeffers that we like for out NDs called "Small Animal Tattoo Release" 5/16 size.  We ordered some green paste ink and a few extra letters too.  All for less than $40.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 18, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> We have one from Jeffers that we like for out NDs called "Small Animal Tattoo Release" 5/16 size.  We ordered some green paste ink and a few extra letters too.  All for less than $40.


Have you ever had to re-tatoo one?  We've got one now that you can't read all of the herd name "OF".  Afraid if we just re-do it it will be all messed up.

Your's has the little needes right?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

Never had to redo one yet.

The needles are fine and the green paste shows up nicely on our black doe's ears.  The only complaint I had was that one of the extra letter's we ordered had a weird shape to the plastic backing so it did not sit in the tray nicely but they replaced it for us.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 19, 2013)

If I were you I would get a tatoo pen. People buy them for tatooing bunnies and I have personally tattoes mine with these. I LOVE THEM! They work awesome, you do it just like you are writing with a pen and it lastssssss forever!!!!!!


----------



## cindyg (Feb 19, 2013)

I've never heard of a tattoo pen, do you get them from the same suppliers as tattoo kits?  Sounds way easier for sure.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 19, 2013)

You can get them from most other suppliers that sell the other tattoo kits as well. They are by far the best choice. They are about $50 but so worth it! You can pick from several different colors of ink. You just dip the tip in the ink and write away


----------



## cindyg (Feb 19, 2013)

Just ordered the pen from Hoeggers.  PITA that they don't seem to deliver to Canada, but my niece lives in California, so having it sent there and she will send it on to me.  Also ordered a cheese vat because I am finally about to have does to milk.  Kids are four and five weeks old now so have separated them from their Mamas for the first time tonight and tomorrow, we milk!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck! I think you'll love that pen


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 19, 2013)

*Does that 5/16th one from jeffers work for full size dairy goats?*


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I'm going to order one of those pens.

Hoeggers has them, I think we will give it a try.  See how it works.

I have one in particular who part of her tatoo isn't readable, might be a better option to try to fix her.


----------



## chandasue (May 3, 2013)

Any updates on how those tattoo pens have worked for those of you that ordered them? I'm really thinking about going that route too for my lamanchas.


----------



## newbiekat (May 3, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Does that 5/16th one from jeffers work for full size dairy goats?*


WMR- I have a 3/8 for my full size Nubians. I really like it.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 3, 2013)

Our does are tattooed with a pen and it lasts great and is SO easy to read. I have someone that does it for $5, so I don't do it myself, but I've watched and it's not rocket science. Our black LM and white grade LM are both done in black. Our ND was done in the ear when we got her, but if she ever needs re-done I'm going to have her tail done with the pen.


----------



## lhawes (May 4, 2013)

So are the pens faster and easier than the stamps?? Can someone let me know how each one works? We are new to registered goats and have some kids that are due in June/July that we will have to tattoo, so the easiest, fastest, less stressful for them is what I am hoping for!


----------



## cindyg (May 5, 2013)

Well, I got the pen but have not actually used it yet as the kid I thought needed to be tattooed turned out not to be eligible to be registered, :-(  I tried the pen, as in turned it on and I think that as long as the kid can be held still it will be easy to use.


----------



## babsbag (May 6, 2013)

Holding them still is gonna be the trick.

I have a friend that does mine for me, but I have a tattoo set, as does she. The nice thing about that is that we can set one up the herd tattoo and the other one for the year# tattoo and be done. If I ever start doing my own I will buy another set of pliers, I have the spare letters already.

If you are new to this always stamp a piece of paper before you do the ear to make sure you have the letters in the right order. Sometimes putting them in backwards can be a little tricky.

I am checking out the pen. I hate the pliers.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2013)

We got a pen.  Had a hard time holding them still.  Went back with the stamp, but we are keeping the pen in case we need to touch up.

Maybe need a different head gate to use the pen.

Some of our earlier stamps you can't read now,  but I think we figured the problem.  Before I held the goats, and my wife stamped.  Switched places this time.  I don't think she had enough hand strength, and was not getting enough penetration.  Mine look much better.


----------

